# RAW Diet and Pano?



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

I started both of my dogs on raw back in January. They both have been doing great. Chloe's skin issues are gone (hopefully for good).

No issues that I knew of until this week. Eik, my 9 month old male, stopped eating and was acting different. Finally noticed a limp and then he woke me at 3 am crying and could barely walk. I got him into the vet today.

Vet said pano and I insisted on xrays to be certain it wasn't anything else. Of course, he said to put him on Science Diet, blah blah blah. He weighed 73 lbs today and I know he has lost some weight. So, I guess he was growing too fast, as he is pretty large and both his parents are big.

Okay, the dilemna...I have done a little research since I got home from the vet. I keep reading conflicting information on what diet to give him. I hate to stop the raw, but feel perhaps he would be better off with a grain free large breed puppy formula for a few months, with lower protein and fat. The vet said it SHOULD resolve by then. He gave him a strong anti-inflammatory for his pain.

Ugh, what do I do?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Raw is not the reason for the Pano, IMO. I believe Pano is genetic(dogs structure) and diet may play into it, but the dog will get it even when on the best kibble or raw. Males seem to get it more often than females, though Onyx had 4 or 5 severe bouts. She is a big female(26" and 90#), and I think her structure was the reason for her having it so often.

I would start some vitamin C if you haven't already. It is a natural anti-inflammatory and will shorten the bout. 
I wouldn't do the rimadyl if that is what the vet gave you, there are side effects to that. But if you've already started go with it, just to ease Eiks discomfort.


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, my father mentioned Esther-C, so I plan on picking some up. I may try that alone when this first month of his med runs out. It's not Rimadyl, it's Previcox which he said is strong, don't know much about it. 

So, you don't think that eating a high protein diet, such as raw, causes too much growth too fast?


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

Also, what about too much calcium with eating raw? Ugh, I am so confused!


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Doesn't Vit C increase the uptake of calcium…?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

EsterC has calcium, should not be given to young dogs. VitaminC with rosehips is ok. Human grade is what I use, start at 500mg and up the dosage over a week to 1500 or 2000(split between meals) if your dog can tolerate it. You'll know if pup is getting too much, runny concrete like poo's.

Raw is much better than kibble as far as lower protein levels(because of the moisture content) and it has the proper balance of calcium/phosphorus if the meals are balanced RMB, MM, OM.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

article on the different forms of C:
The Bioavailability of Different Forms of Vitamin C


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I had forgotten about the moisture content and protein. I think if I cut back a bit on his food (when he starts eating!) that may help. He was getting too big and probably overweight, I couldn't really feel his ribs. He's just big boned and in structure. That may be the key, not feeding too much.

His father is 105-110 and his mother is 75 so I was basing my percentages off of adult weight of 90, I can lower it for now. 

I just wish he would start eating again! He seems to be doing much better with the meds and getting around good.


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh and thanks for the info on the Esther C, I wasn't aware of the Calcium. I have some regular vit C, 500mg that I had been giving him 1000mg a day. 

Do rosehips have a benefit?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Rosehips are a natural form of C. I'd rather go with natural vs synthetic.


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks.

Now, if he would just eat! I fed pork butt and a small piece of liver and he just ate the liver. He still will not eat hardly a thing. 

He is playing and getting around good, so not sure why he is still refusing food. I have even tried cheap, nasty canned food that dogs seem to love, won't eat it. I may have to resort to kibble to get him to eat. 

This stinks!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

One thing that always got my dog to eat was a can of tripe. Does your local pet store carry any? Add 1/4 of the can to his food and see how that goes. You may also consider changing out the pork for a chicken thigh unless of course he is allergic to chicken.

I am not familiar with his meds but they could be making him queasy too.


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

Ah, there is a store, but not close, that sells canned tripe. Good idea! I wish Petco had it, they are two blocks from me. I may go get some tomorrow.

He finally went back to his crate and ate the pork. He had been running around playing and barking, so perhaps that got him hungry. I am hoping this is a good sign! I just can't see a dog going over a week without really eating. My female does it occasionally, but not this long. I understand it when he was in pain, but not now since his meds seems to be working.

True about the meds maybe causing queasiness. I know they can cause ulcers and such, being an NSAID. I asked the vet, well how in the world do I give it with food if he won't eat? He said a few days taking them without food shouldn't hurt.

Thanks for all the ideas here!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Maybe you can give him the meds with some yogurt or cottage cheese, will he eat that? My dogs love both. I know I would feel better having some food in the tummy when giving the meds.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

scrambled eggs with cheese is always a draw for a picky eater, and easy on the tummy.


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

Called Petco, and they do carry the Solid Gold tripe, so will pick some up tonight. Thanks for the idea! I never could find tripe there in the past.


----------

